# Trane or American Standard?



## EdBickford (Sep 3, 2005)

I just received a quote from a highly recommended AC contractor to replace an 18 yr old 4 ton split system with a new American Standard system. He is recommending the variable speed air handler and condensing unit with the dual speed compressor and EER of 16.35 and R410a instead of R22. When I asked him about Trane he said I could pay more for the name but the name was about all I was getting, and that the EER was a little higher but not that much. (17.25) He als feels that there may be shortages of R22 in the future so R410a is tha way to go. Comments? Advice?
Ed
Palm Beach Gardens, FL


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Your contractor was right. Trane and American Standard are the same unit (same company) much like Carrier and Bryant are the same, and Goodman and Janitrol are the same, York and Luxaire are the same, etc., etc.


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

Ed, your contractor and MD are correct. Just check this out http://www.americanstandard.com/Overview_HC.asp to see that no one is pulling your leg.


----------



## EdBickford (Sep 3, 2005)

HVAC Doc said:


> Ed, your contractor and MD are correct. Just check this out http://www.americanstandard.com/Overview_HC.asp to see that no one is pulling your leg.



Thanks for the response. I recevied a second quote today from a Trane dealer and the rebate Trane is currently offering makes Trane less expensive so i think i will go with that. I got a different opinion though on using R410a, The Trane dealer told me the higher operating pressures of 410a are causing a significant number of leaks. Anyone experiencing that?

Ed


----------



## HVAC Doc (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL sounds like he doesn't want to deal with 410a. Brazing is Brazing be it R-22 or R-410a. The bursting strength of a good brazed joint still far exceeds the operating pressures of 410a. Here is a site that also dispells many other "myths" of 410a http://www.410a.com/myths/02.html . We sell Carrier, Lennox, and Amana and I have sold Carrier's 410a systems since 1998. Other than a lightning strike a few years ago and some power surges from our major ice storm that hit in January, the 410a units are as or more reliable.


----------

